# Hypertension and AKI Acute kidney injury



## ykenn118@yahoo.com (May 17, 2017)

If a person has Dx of  AKI and they also have hypertension, Is there still the relationship in the new guidelines between the two. Report does not mention CKD.


----------



## cathya35 (Jun 15, 2017)

*No*

No, the relationship is only assumed between HTN and CKD. See Section I.C.9.a.3 of ICD-10-CM guidelines.


----------

